# Capitol Shots



## 1hdr4u (Jul 17, 2012)

These are a couple of HDR shots I took inside the Capitol building in Des Moines, Ia. I'm using raw files in my camera where as before I was only shooting in jpeg. Hope it makes a difference. Any comments are welcome.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 17, 2012)

Whatever the number of shots you took for these it wasnt enough. The highlights are still blown. Was there a color shift in the second image?.....EXIT signs are usually red but its green here. Whats the fascination with the over saturation of color? The second one isnt so bad, but the first one isnt good at all. The goons are going to show up soon because I didnt say I like these. Oh well. They could be better.


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 17, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Was there a color shift in the second image?.....EXIT signs are usually red but its green here.



Or maybe they just used a green exit sign: GREEN EXIT SIGN


----------



## Bynx (Jul 17, 2012)

*<Moderated>*


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 17, 2012)

Bynx said:


> 1hdr4u this is one of the goons I mentioned in my first post.



Wow.

All I did was offer a VERY plausible and, frankly, probably more likely explanation. 

Are you seriously_ that _fragile, Bynx?


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 17, 2012)

JRE313 has some competition......

This place looks like a great place to shoot.

You have some big time blown out areas in both pictures. I favor the second photo for composition and processing but, you still have some work to do. I think you really needed more exposures to get more of the DR in.

In dark areas its almost a given you are going to need many exposures, keep that in mind. Oh and if your in a low light area with windows...yes more exposures on both ends and more so the under exposed side to get the details in the highlights.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 17, 2012)

That building is just damn hard to shoot in.... exceedingly high dynamic ranges, and all sorts of different color temps for lighting.


----------



## 1hdr4u (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the helpful comments guys...as I said in one of my other posts, I'm still learning.


----------



## JRE313 (Jul 17, 2012)

I have some more shots to do of this building but I have not done them yet.
good start though!


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 17, 2012)

I really would like the opportunity to shoot in a building such as this.


----------



## EDL (Jul 18, 2012)

Would you mind posting the RAW's for the second shot so we can take a stab at processing them?


----------



## 1hdr4u (Jul 18, 2012)

EDL said:


> Would you mind posting the RAW's for the second shot so we can take a stab at processing them?




Here are the shots I used for the second photo that you wanted to see what you could do with them. I couldn't post them in raw format of course so I had to post them in jpeg. Good luck.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 18, 2012)

The files came in very low res but huge size....So there was a lot of banding going on. I did my best to make this look good with what I had to work with. You really needed more exposures on both ends but more so on the under exposed side.




capitol shot by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 18, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Whatever the number of shots you took for these it wasnt enough. The highlights are still blown. Was there a color shift in the second image?.....EXIT signs are usually red but its green here. Whats the fascination with the over saturation of color? The second one isnt so bad, but the first one isnt good at all. The goons are going to show up soon because I didnt say I like these. Oh well. They could be better.




It is good to have all opinions.


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 18, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> The files came in very low res but huge size....So there was a lot of banding going on. I did my best to make this look good with what I had to work with. You really needed more exposures on both ends but more so on the under exposed side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good job!


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 18, 2012)

Bynx said:


> *<Moderated>*



Why delete this stuff? We are all adults. 

Would like to hear what he had to say.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 18, 2012)

slackercruster said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > *<Moderated>*
> ...



When did the forum enact an Adults Only policy?


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 19, 2012)

How about with some sun rays and some warmth and glow....




capitol shot with rays by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 19, 2012)

This is how I remember it from the time I was there:


----------



## that1guy (Jul 19, 2012)

The Barbarian said:


> This is how I remember it from the time I was there:
> View attachment 14274



my eyes are on fire XO


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 23, 2012)

This is a pretty amazing building.  All the balusters, all the railings, all the stairs are stone, as are all the mosaics on the floor.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 23, 2012)

Ya when you are spending everyone else's money, why spare any expense? Nothing but the best.


----------



## yavnikasharma (Aug 27, 2021)

EDL said:


> Would you mind posting the RAW's for the second shot so we can take a stab at processing them?


I don't think anyone would mind here


----------



## Space Face (Aug 27, 2021)

Maybe not 9 years ago.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 27, 2021)

Wow, this is an old thread.....


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 23, 2021)

Bynx said:


> Whatever the number of shots you took for these it wasnt enough. The highlights are still blown. Was there a color shift in the second image?.....EXIT signs are usually red but its green here. Whats the fascination with the over saturation of color? The second one isnt so bad, but the first one isnt good at all. The goons are going to show up soon because I didnt say I like these. Oh well. They could be better.


Hey, Bynx, good to see you again.   What's been happening with you?


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 23, 2021)

480sparky said:


> That building is just damn hard to shoot in.... exceedingly high dynamic ranges, and all sorts of different color temps for lighting.


Yeah, a challenging site for a first attempt at HDR, to be sure.  It's pretty much an environment that can accentuate any flaws in HDR technique.

One thing that's that can help, is to produce an HDR image and and then layer it with a normal image to make a more "real" and appealing image.





Excuse the slight blur of some people; I did in-camera "multiple exposures-bracketed"  for this one.


----------

